# Bad value X-UA-Compatible for attribute http-equiv on element meta.



## ray2mi (17. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade mal mein HTML validieren lassen. Alles okay bis auf das. Leider habe ich bei den Meta Angaben immer wieder Schwierigkeiten. Ich verstehs einfach nicht.

Soll HTML 5 sein und ich weiß nicht how to fix it.

Das ist die Meldung:

_ Line 5, Column 64: Bad value X-UA-Compatible for attribute http-equiv on element meta.
  <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge,chrome=1">_


----------



## Netzwerkidi (18. November 2012)

"You'll just have to accept the fact that if you want IE support, you'll need to give up perfect validation score."


----------

